# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Devlet hibesine proje tuzağı

## ozzylive

Kalkınma ajansları vurguncuların yeni kapısı oldu.
İş kurmak isteyenler hibe devlet desteğini alabilmek için art niyetli kişilerin tuzağına düşüyor. Danışman adı altında vatandaşlara kopya projeler veren vurguncular, projelerin geçmemesi üzerine kayıplara karışıyor.
26 kalkınma ajansındaki devletin hibe destekleri, iş kurmak isteyen vatandaşı soymaya çalışan bazı şebekeleri de ortaya çıkardı. üukurova Kalkınma Ajansı Genel Sekreteri Veysel Parlak, bazı art niyetli kişilerin danışmanlık adı altında vatandaşlara kopya projeler vererek, parasını aldığı ve projelerin geçmemesi üzerine de kayıplara karıştığını belirtti.

*Uyum ve mali destek*
Parlak, 2011 yılı Mali Destek Programları’nın finansmanı için tahsis edilen bütçelerinin 27 milyon lira olduğunu belirterek, proje hazırlayanlar için son başvuru tarihinin 18 Ocak 2012 olduğunu söyledi.
Bu yıl 3 program yürüteceklerini belirten Parlak, Rekabet Gücünün Artırılması Mali Destek Programı bütçesinin 17 milyon lira, Göçle Gelen Nüfusun Sosyal ve Ekonomik Uyumunun Sağlanması Mali Destek Programı bütçesinin 6 milyon lira, Bölge İçi Gelişmişlik Farklarının Azaltılması Mali Destek Programının bütçesinin ise 4 milyon lira olduğunu açıkladı.
Hibelerden yararlanmak için proje hazırlamak isteyenlere kendilerinin eğitim verdiğini, ancak zaman zaman vatandaşların bazı art niyetli kişilerin tuzağına düştüğünü kaydeden Parlak, “Kalkınma ajansından hibe almak isteyenler, kopya projelerle kandırılıyor” dedi.
Başvuranlardan kendi istek ve ihtiyaçlarına göre proje hazırlamalarını istediklerini kaydeden Parlak, “Siparişe göre proje olmaz. Birçok danışman kuruluş bölgede geziniyor. ’üukurova Kalkınma Ajansı para dağıtıyor, size bir proje hazırlayalım’ diyerek vatandaşların kapısını çalıyorlar” dedi. 

*“İçeride adamım var”*
İhtiyaçtan doğmamış projelerin geçerliliği olmadığını anlatan Parlak, hazır ve kopya projelerle vatandaşın mağdur edildiğini anlattı. Parlak, şöyle konuştu: “Projelerin ihtiyaçtan doğması lazım. İhtiyaçtan doğarsa ne istediği belli oluyor. İş yerine makine alacağını yazmış ancak uygulamaya gelince ‘benim bu makineye ihtiyacım yok, danışman yazmış’ diyor.” Proje hazırlatıp mağdur olanların da kendilerine başvurduğunu anlatan Parlak, “Bazı vatandaşlarımız geliyor,” A şahsına proje yaptırdık. Bize garanti verdi’ diyor. Yazdığı projenin kesin başarılı olacağını söyleyerek vatandaştan kapora alanlar var. Bazıları ise vatandaşı ‘İçerde adamım var. Ben projeyi söylerim, onlar onaylar. Garantili yazarım’ diyerek kandırıyor. Bu art niyetli kişiler, vatandaşı ikna etmek için her türlü yalanı söylüyor” diye konuştu. Projeden haberi olmayanların daha işin başında sözleşmelerinin feshedildiğini vurgulayan Parlak, iyi kurgulanmış, iyi yazılmış ancak proje sahibinin haberi olmayan projeleri de iptal ettiklerini kaydetti.

----------

